# happy new year chord list



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I found a list of all the guitar chords with fingerings and notes.

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Guitar/Chords/Full_List_Standard_Tuning

enjoy.

Matt


----------

